# My replacement set up



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

After despatching my Gaggia Tebe to the skip and my subsequent Nespresso to the bin and my interim deLonghi to the garage i have now got something that actually makes decent coffee. I appreciate that this set up will never be at the top of most baristas wish list but it only cost me £140, total!!

As there is a Coffee roaster only 15 miles away I am now looking forward to experimenting with some freshly ground beans.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just enjoy your coffee:good:


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@DJA - it that the Breville Infuser?

How are you finding the pressure gauge in guiding your shots?


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

adz313 said:


> @DJA - it that the Breville Infuser?
> 
> How are you finding the pressure gauge in guiding your shots?


It is yes, only had it a few days, but it does seem as though if I can get the pressure gauge to come up to between the two screws I get the best outcome, at least with the beans I have used so far. Of course I have no idea what the actual pressure is, but given the quality of my shots its got to be somewhere near optimum


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

£140 great price. Is the Breville imported? Didn't think it was available in the UK.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

lake_m said:


> £140 great price. Is the Breville imported? Didn't think it was available in the UK.
> 
> Enjoy your coffee


Yes it was imported, I bought it from an Australian living here who had it sent to him recently by a friend. Unfortunately (for him) his wife couldn't stand the smell of coffee after giving birth, so banned him from using it. He stated that the pressure gauge didn't work so sold it for £70, however, with espresso ground beans it works fine (incidentally, it also works fine with Illy espresso ground coffee). I suspect he was trying to make coffee with supermarket pre-ground beans as he didn't have a grinder.

BTW: My £140 outlay also included buying the Solis pro grinder.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks good. But you may need to start saving for a new grinder. I bought a Breville (same model by the looks of it) when I was visiting New Zealand. Lasted about a year - 4 to 6 espressos a day - before going seriously haywire. Stopped being responsive to changes in grind size and ended up grinding either so fine as to choke the machine (and cause the motor to stop rotating) or so coarse that the espresso just gushed. Lots of plastic, and only a lightweight motor. Enjoy while it lasts - it give an acceptable grind when working!


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

DJA said:


> 07
> 
> After despatching my Gaggia Tebe to the skip...


 @DJA Literally? I could have used the steam valve from that puppy. Worth checking just in case it hasn't just been resigned to the shed ;-)


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

RDC8 said:


> Looks good. But you may need to start saving for a new grinder. I bought a Breville (same model by the looks of it) when I was visiting New Zealand. Lasted about a year - 4 to 6 espressos a day - before going seriously haywire. Stopped being responsive to changes in grind size and ended up grinding either so fine as to choke the machine (and cause the motor to stop rotating) or so coarse that the espresso just gushed. Lots of plastic, and only a lightweight motor. Enjoy while it lasts - it give an acceptable grind when working!


Yes, I wasn't under any illusions when I bought it, but for such a low price I was prepared to go with it. Actually, one of the problems with these grinders is the impeller that's supposed to shunt all the ground coffee down the exit shoot, but after time these wear down and when there's a gap between the impeller tips and the chamber wall that's when they clog up. I've already ordered a replacement impeller, (Shapeways.com) so I'm hoping that will save the motor and keep working until I can afford or decide to upgrade.


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

crmdgnly said:


> @DJA Literally? I could have used the steam valve from that puppy. Worth checking just in case it hasn't just been resigned to the shed ;-)


Sorry, it was several years ago that went, although if I'd known then what I know now I would have either repaired it or offered it to a forum member FOC. But after being returned to Gaggia twice, the third time it failed, was too much, so converted to Nespresso. We all make mistakes in life !!


----------

